# Fire in Manila



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

I was sorry to read about a fire in Quezon City caused by electrical overload that killed 7 and another fire in San Juan that left 5,000 homeless and resulted in a drunken man being beaten to death while claiming he started the fire. Supposedly the fire was started by children playing with candles. The AP story claimed many get drunk on Christmas. I am curious if this is a common event on Christmas in Manila and other cities? What about New Year's? Any input appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Both are common in Manila and in most all parts of the country even if not a holiday. Alcohol consumption is a national pass-time as baseball is there in the States. Fires resulting from misuse of candles and or cooking fires (even in Manila) indoors does happen.
Most buildings are made of cement which helps restrict fire to the contents of a home or apartment and not the building itself...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mug said:


> I was sorry to read about a fire in Quezon City caused by electrical overload that killed 7 and another fire in San Juan that left 5,000 homeless and resulted in a drunken man being beaten to death while claiming he started the fire. Supposedly the fire was started by children playing with candles. The AP story claimed many get drunk on Christmas. I am curious if this is a common event on Christmas in Manila and other cities? What about New Year's? Any input appreciated.


In the 80s NYE sounded like WWIII going off. You couldn't go out without having M80 level and higher firecrackers whizzing by your head so we always stayed home after the first year attempt. This was in Angeles. The next day the Balita would have a montage of people with blown off fingers and hands. I assume its the same today probably.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Apart from the thousands of firework explosions every year, we also hear many gunshots. I would like to think they are firing blanks but somehow I doubt it.

Richard


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

richardsinger said:


> Apart from the thousands of firework explosions every year, we also hear many gunshots. I would like to think they are firing blanks but somehow I doubt it.
> 
> Richard


I haven't spent New Year's in the Philippines for many years now. I remember it to be so noisy with everyone trying to use fireworks in any way they can. In fact it starts a day before the New Years Eve. Some people use make up fireworks ( very unsafe) resulting injuries to some people if not many. I wouldn't go near as such or go near them until its all over or away from them.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

c_uk said:


> I haven't spent New Year's in the Philippines for many years now. I remember it to be so noisy with everyone trying to use fireworks in any way they can. In fact it starts a day before the New Years Eve. Some people use make up fireworks ( very unsafe) resulting injuries to some people if not many. I wouldn't go near as such or go near them until its all over or away from them.


This is my third new year period in Philippines, and from what I see the fireworks are on sale in the malls all of December. This ties in with the noises from neighbouring properties, there have been many small fireworks being set off for the past few weeks, and some large rockets and big bangs too. The evening of 31 December is the noisiest period, and some of the displays are quite impressive. 

Richard


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

richardsinger said:


> This is my third new year period in Philippines, and from what I see the fireworks are on sale in the malls all of December. This ties in with the noises from neighbouring properties, there have been many small fireworks being set off for the past few weeks, and some large rockets and big bangs too. The evening of 31 December is the noisiest period, and some of the displays are quite impressive.
> 
> Richard


Yea some of them are really good. We went to Marque Mall Saturday in Angeles and they had a great display after dark. But tonight at midnight, we stay in for safety sake at home. Too many crazies out and about with everything except dynamite!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and if you watched ABS-CBN - they showed a heap load of kids and adults with horrible fireworks injuries .. man, what were they using ? fireworks or IEDs ?

there was a guy, with his eye gone, and a kid, with back burnt, and another guy with 3 fingers amputated .. 

Stay safe - Stay home during Fireworks shows, says me ..


----------

